# Video: Kaiser (6 month Vizsla) and Maya (9 month Weimaraner)



## Ed. (Oct 3, 2008)

You can see Kaiser and Maya having a rumble in the woods together. They are very boisterous when playing and there are few other dogs who keep up with them.

Enjoy!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=_LhWmHWKX5o


----------



## bamcisman (Jan 25, 2010)

I watched this video earlier today with my wife!!! How funny to come on the forum later in the day and see this video posted by a member of the forum! BTW, I hope to someday own a male V and a female Weim. Looks like a handful though!


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

great video ... I've watched it before on You Tube - always remembered it because I hoped that at some point in the video Benny Hill would jump out from the woods and chase the V with a dozen scantily clad women in pursuit ;D


----------

